# Netzwerk > Anbindung an die Aussenwelt >  Liegt es der Kernel Version?!?!?!?!

## nichtschwimmer

Ich habe schoneinmal zu dem thema etwas gepostet doch das hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe ein 8NAX+ Board von Enmic was einen Lan anschluss Onboard hat, mein Problem
ist jetzt wenn Ich SUSE 8.0 Prof Installiere findet er ohne Probleme einen passenden Treiber vom Chip, wenn ich aber widerum Mandrake 9.0 Installiere findet er keine?!?!?


Liegt es an der Kernel Version? 
Wo finde ich eine Liste derer was eine Kernel Version Unterstützt an Lan Treibern?
Wo finde ich ne aktuelle Kernel Version?


Der Chip ist ein RTL 8801B von Realtek.
Ich habe schon nen Mail an Realtek geschriebe und die sagten das Realtek noch Nvidia einen passenden Treiber derzeit anbieten, wieso kann dann Suse 8.0 Prof. den Treiber finden oder Emulieren??????

----------


## matoffel

suse 8.0 hat standardmaessig den 2.4.18 kernel.
keine ahnung was mandrake fuer ne version hat
neue kernel gibt es bei
www.kernel.org 

falls mandrake ebenso 2.4.18 benutzt, sollte es nicht an der kernelversion liegen.
dann kannst du zunaechst mal ohne netzwerk mandrake installieren und dann von hand nachkonfigurieren

----------


## nichtschwimmer

Installiert ist mdk ja schon, ich habe mal geschaut was mdk als kernel hat 2.4.19-16mdk
da dieses eine neuere version ist kann ich mit nicht erklären warum das nicht geht????

----------


## matoffel

wenn du bei mdk so ein tool hast, was aehnlich dem yast bei suse ist, kannst du versuchen das netzwerk von hand zu konfigurieren.

ansonsten koenntest du deinen kernel neu kompilieren und schauen ob du einen geeigneten treiber findest.

oder googeln nach einen passenden treiber

----------


## nichtschwimmer

das ist bei MDK machbar, wüsste jede Linux Distribution haben, aber ich weiss die werte leider nicht(addresse der onboard lan chipsatzes nicht) geschweigedenn habe ich nen ahnung davon wie ich das anstellen soll mit dem einstellen des ganzen?!?!

----------


## matoffel

viel kann ich dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen

daten deiner netzwerkkarte bekommt du mit dem befehl

lspci -vv

heraus.
viel glueck.

----------

